# 1996 NISSA ALTIMA - Rough/not starting.



## vote4dalek (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys I have a thread down the forum you can view about my 96 Nissan Altima.

In the end these are the following repairs that have been made:

AIR FILTER (was very dirty)
Cam Shaft Sensor
Sparkplugs
Sparkplug wires
Valve Gasket
Distributor
Battery
Starter

WHEW that was a lot, and not very cheap. Now, it runs OK, but it has an issue where the longer the sits, the longer it takes to start up? I cannot figure this one out because once it gets started it runs fine. Doesn't seem to be the starter/electrical (although I suppose it still could be, or maybe I got a bad starter) but I was wondering if it might be the fuel injectors not able to get working in the morning?

What do you guys think?


----------

